# Toyota Yaris T-Sport



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Following my thread wanting a daily driver for £2k, I've just sorted out a deal with a mate to possibly get his T-Sport from him. It's a Y reg with 40k on the clocks, been in it before and liked it and economy is great considering it is a little bit nippy.

I've been looking around and seeing good reviews, but has anyone ever owned one of these? Would like some pros/cons before I go ahead with the deal.

Cheers guys!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not owned one but they're cracking little cars, tried to get my cousin to buy one but she went for the new corsa instead the muppet.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Not owned one but they're cracking little cars, tried to get my cousin to buy one but she went for the new corsa instead the muppet.


:thumb: Echoed what I had read really, seeing quotes of 40mpg plastered about and saw it for myself while I went on the trip with the mate. Would quite happily see that after averaging 17mpg this week from the M3.

Would be nice to have something that doesn't cost an arm and a leg to maintain/insure/repair to be honest. Can get myself a nice cheap set of winter tyres when the time comes too!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Someone at work has a blue one, I'd go for it if you can get it for a good price.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I know two people who have them, and they seem to be happy with them.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

My brother has had 2 of them in the past, brillant cars. Very fun to drive as well.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

My girlfriend has had one for the last 18 months and its a cracking little car. Extremely reliable and nippy enough to potter about in returns good mpg to boot.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Not a bad word said so far with a few compliments thrown in, think I might have found what I was after now!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

My wife had one, like yours, and now has the newer model. Never had anything go wrong.
They have an auto choke, like many new cars, and the only issue we had was when we moved it a few feet when cold. Next day it would not start, RAC guy came out and just put foot on the accelerator full on and kept the key turned it started in about 5 seconds. Not a problem but we were not sure what to do at the time.
Toyota dealers are the best and nicest around. When buying the latest Yaris we went to just about every manufacturer out there and the Toyota guys were head and shoulders above the rest. Others could learn a lot from them.
Very economical to run, currently have the 1.4D4D and it is a cracking little engine and averages mid 50's around town. Running costs are excellent. Really are as good as the reviews say. Only slight gripe is that the older model you sit quite high up and interior is a bit plasticky but well put together.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Used to sell Toyota's when the Yaris was introduced.

Great cars, as Daffy said you won't have any issues, seats are set quite high so you feel like your sat 'on' rather than 'in' the car.

I found them a little tiresome on the motorway as they are quite low geared, hence why they feel nippy day2day but are pulling a fair few RPM's at motorway speeds which also dents economy.
Realistically I think you'll see early-mid 30's MPG wise, which as you've said is still a big jump from your current wheels.

Don't see many on the road, which for me is a positive.

You won't be disappointed! enjoy:thumb:


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

that one in the pic is a facelift one. You'll be getting a phase 1 at that age. Great little car, faster than you'd imagine if you thrap the nuts off it. 

get the tte lowering springs, some insurers don't see them as mods as its an optional extra through dealers. made by eibach. handles and rides better. 

yarisclubuk.co.uk is the place to look for mod idea's. 

The only thing that bothered me is the "stupid fisher price gearbox" but you get used to that. 

mid 30's sounds about right round town. Not great on motorways as get blown about like a ragdoll. Will go off the clock or so i've heard...


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I had 2001 (Y) one from new for seven years and I wish I'd never sold it. Fitted the official TTE lowering springs and it looked great. Sold it with 37K on the clock and I think in that that time I had slight noise from the brakes, which they copper greased.
I'd have another
Peter


----------

